# CDC oder CLDC



## Wolfgang Lenhard (27. Nov 2007)

Hi,
ich mache mich gerade mit den Grundlagen von Java ME vertraut. Was ich jetzt noch nicht ganz verstehe: Wenn ich ein CDC-kompatibles Gerät habe, stehen mir dann die Funktionalitäten von Java SE zur Verfügung, also auch Collections usw.? Swing ist jedenfalls lauffähig, oder? Unterstützt es die 6.0 Sprachfeatures und API? Ich habe irgendwo etwas von 1.4.2 gelesen.
CLDC ist ja sehr stark im Umfang der API eingeschränkt; man muss wohl das meiste direkt per Java 2D selbst auf dem Display zeichnen und hat nur eine sehr eingeschränkte API, oder?
Ein generelles Problem: Was ist mit Drittlibrarys? Wann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass etwas läuft? Oder sollte man generell auf das Einbinden von Drittlibraries verzichten (z.B. JGoodies Forms auf CDC-Geräten)?

Fragen über Fragen,
   Wolfgang


----------



## ice-breaker (27. Nov 2007)

Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich mache mich gerade mit den Grundlagen von Java ME vertraut.


Willkommen in der Welt von J2ME 



			
				Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ich jetzt noch nicht ganz verstehe: Wenn ich ein CDC-kompatibles Gerät habe, stehen mir dann die Funktionalitäten von Java SE zur Verfügung, also auch Collections usw.?


Ja, Collections stehen zur Verfügung aber die kann man ja nun wirklich sehr simpel auch in CLDC implementieren.



			
				Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing ist jedenfalls lauffähig, oder?


jep, swing läuft



			
				Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unterstützt es die 6.0 Sprachfeatures und API? Ich habe irgendwo etwas von 1.4.2 gelesen.


Nein, ist wirklich noch Java 4



			
				Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CLDC ist ja sehr stark im Umfang der API eingeschränkt; man muss wohl das meiste direkt per Java 2D selbst auf dem Display zeichnen und hat nur eine sehr eingeschränkte API, oder?


Das stimmt, aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran, und wie willst du auch Spiele mit HighLevel-Komponenten basteln? Das muss schon auf LowLevel sein. Aber CLDC bietet dir auch Forms und das Zeug in dem lcdui-Package.



			
				Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein generelles Problem: Was ist mit Drittlibrarys? Wann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass etwas läuft? Oder sollte man generell auf das Einbinden von Drittlibraries verzichten (z.B. JGoodies Forms auf CDC-Geräten)?


Wie es auf CDC-Geräten aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber bei CLDC ist es doch das Problem, dass es soviele Bugs gibt, dass man möglichst wenig fremde Software nutzt.


Nun mag CDC wahrscheinlich wie die perfekte Welt klingen, da muss ich dich aber zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen holen, mir ist kein Handy bekannt welches CDC implementiert, alle laufen auf CLDC und das wird auch noch lange so weiter gehen. Dafür hast du mit CLDC und MIDP2 eine wirklich sehr sehr sehr breite Schicht an Handys.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (28. Nov 2007)

Hey, danke für die Infos! Jetzt fange ich langsam an, etwas mehr durchzublicken.



> Wie es auf CDC-Geräten aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber bei CLDC ist es doch das Problem, dass es soviele Bugs gibt, dass man möglichst wenig fremde Software nutzt.
> 
> Nein, ist wirklich noch Java 4


 :cry: 

Meine Ziele sind weniger Spieleanwendungen, eher so etwas wie mobile Dateneingabe für Umfragen etc., und das v. a. auf PDAs. Irgendwie haben die Leute völlig aberwitzige Vorstellungen über die Leistungsfähigkeit von Mobilgeräten: Am Besten sollten die Programme nanosekundengenaue Darstellung und Zeitmessung können, inklusive automatischer Sprachwerkennung und PDF-Export.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
    Wolfgang


----------



## ice-breaker (29. Nov 2007)

Neija an PDAs wird man auch ganz andere Anforderungen stellen als an Handys, bei PDAs ist ja die C++-Programmierung oder J2SE viel realistischer als das sehr simple J2ME


----------

